# My 1957 Chevy model kit obsession!



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone! Here's a link to my 1957 Chevy page. 

Just as a teaser, here's one of my models.










The rest you can find here : 

1957 Chevy Page

Enjoy!:wave:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

a classic!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I have that exact same model - it's the Monogram 1957 Chevy Bel air in 1/12th scale. I have mine painted in gloss black lacquer (wetsanded and rubbed out) ready to be assembled, and I have chrome foil all around the windows like yours, but I don't want chrome foil! It makes it look cheap - too dark to match the chrome parts. I hope to get the money to paint it with killer chrome, so it'll match all the way around. I painted my interior black & white instead of the overly dark red. What did you use for your paint? 

~ The God of still needing to get paid


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice build! I love '57 Chevy's. They are the ultimate in classic American autos! Especialy in black with red interior! You did a great job on this. Your other builds are fantastic as well. I love the color combo on that 210! Two golds? Tha's all?:thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

@ Robiwon - Yeah, I only entered it in two contests. I could probably get a third if I gave it to my Dad in British Columbia for him to enter it in one of his contests, but that might be overkill.

@ Dyonisis - I used Tremclad Clear Spray Paint over top of the black plastic! - The model is the Revell "Wheels Of Fire 1/25th scale snap together. - no engine.

Now that I've cleared a little space on my home computer, I should take a few better pics of my 1957 Chevy Convertable that I made from the Wheels Of Fire kit as well as some of my other '57's.


----------

